# Audio upgrade for 2013 Hyundai Elantra



## ledvedder (Oct 24, 2012)

I may replace the front speakers in my 2013 Hyundai Elantra GLS sedan. I'm just curious to find out what speakers everyone has tried and what their recommendations would be. I'd like to stay fairly low budget and not have to install an amp. I was looking at these speakers, as they've been recommended by some. What are your opinions?

http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_18913_...nce-6030cs.html
http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_18903_...nce-6032cf.html


----------



## ledvedder (Oct 24, 2012)

Bump


----------



## ledvedder (Oct 24, 2012)

Hmm, no opinions/recommendations?


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

Installing an amp would vastly improve SQ

I'd also stay far away from infinity


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

You can't really get away from getting an amp if you want good sound/dynamics. Why are you looking at those 6 1/2 coaxials, for rear fill? Just start out with front components and an amp, and then if you really want rear fill add it later. I don't ever see myself using rear fill ever again. And stay away from Infinity 

Look at Hertz, Focal, Arc, ID, DLS, Hybrid, Morel, uhhhhh and a bunch others, and check around the classifieds


----------



## umdmath55 (Jun 22, 2013)

You should get JL W6 (2), MCC404M, Focal Utopia No 6, Focal KRX2, JL HD750 (2), MS-8, and MCC302. Thats just my thoughts though. Best of luck!


----------



## ledvedder (Oct 24, 2012)

Why stay away from Infinity?


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

ledvedder said:


> Why stay away from Infinity?


Not a pleasing-sounding speaker IMO, too bright/metallic.


----------



## ledvedder (Oct 24, 2012)

So what speakers would you recommend for under $200? Some of the recommendations above a way above my budget.

What is everyone's opinions about these, http://www.amazon.com/JBL-GTO608C-6-5-Inch-Component-System/dp/B0024JARH6?

Or these, http://www.ebay.com/itm/HERTZ-DSK16...?pt=Car_Speakers&hash=item2a2dbee9f5&vxp=mtr?


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

The dsk are the entry level hertz aren't they? check out some local audio shops and listen to some different speakers. For the longest time I was getting new speakers from stores and never really getting any significant differences in sq because i would stay within the same budget each time, $200-300. It wasn't until i took a leap and spent that money in the diy classifieds that i was able to get some high end speakers and truly get amazing sound, and i plan on going that route again next time 

You will get much better quality for your money if you take the time to research some different brands and find a good seller


----------



## ledvedder (Oct 24, 2012)

Ok, so for now, I only have the budget for either replacing the front components, or installing an amp (Clarion XC1410) to the factory speakers. What do the experts on the forums suggest?


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

Save up and wait


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I would check out the following if you're on a really tight budget...

JBL P660C
Polk DB6501
Pioneer TS-D1720C
Phoenix Gold RSD6C

For amps, you can check out the Pioneer PRS-D800 from a-minus in the classifieds right now for $100 shipped. Or keep an eye out for a deal on a Pioneer GM-D8604. You could be to your door for under $200. $300 would be about the high end with the products listed.


----------



## ledvedder (Oct 24, 2012)

Most folks on the Hyundai forums seem to be pleased with these speakers, Infinity Reference 6030cs 6-1/2" Component Speakers. I've also been contemplating the Polk db5601.

This would be the amp that I'd get in the future, if I find that I need one, Clarion XC1410 300W RMS XC Series Micro 4-Channel Class D Compact.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

ledvedder said:


> Most folks on the Hyundai forums seem to be pleased with these speakers, Infinity Reference 6030cs 6-1/2" Component Speakers. I've also been contemplating the Polk db5601.
> 
> This would be the amp that I'd get in the future, if I find that I need one, Clarion XC1410 300W RMS XC Series Micro 4-Channel Class D Compact.


i just saw this...i have a elantra GT from 2013....and have done about 6 different front speaker upgrades before settling on where i am now...which includes a recent upgrade to amplifying the fronts.

I think the love that the elantra forum of the infinity's comes from folks much less car audio savy than the average forum viewer here.

more to follow....


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

ledvedder said:


> Most folks on the Hyundai forums seem to be pleased with these speakers, Infinity Reference 6030cs 6-1/2" Component Speakers. I've also been contemplating the Polk db5601.
> 
> This would be the amp that I'd get in the future, if I find that I need one, Clarion XC1410 300W RMS XC Series Micro 4-Channel Class D Compact.


I'm definitely with miniSQ on this one. Some people love the Infinity stuff, mostly because the tweeters typically just scream. The description you'll usually get from the DIYMA crowd is more along the lines of "harsh" or "fatiguing." Yes they are inexpensive, and yes they can get loud, but you can certainly find better for the same money. 

I'll fall back to my previous recommendations. 

For less money, you can pick up the Pioneer TS-D1720C (some people even feel the tweeter can be harsh on these and I don't think it comes close to the Infinitys) or the Phoenix Gold RSD6C (most people love the tweeter on these for the price). For a little more you can pick up the Polk DB6501 (a little less midbass than the Pioneers) and a little bit more still will get you the JBL P660C (these seem to be pretty much universally loved at their street price). And I really believe that any one of these would be a better choice than the Infinity components. 

As far as the amp goes, I understand the appeal. 50w x 4 in a tiny package for just over $100! There are some shortcomings though, in that you have no real gain and poor crossover control. 

For not much more though you can pick up a much better and more powerful amp. $135 will get you a BNIB GM-D8604 with 100w x 4 with proper gain control and crossovers. It is also still fairly compact and easy enough to tuck away out of site. If having an ultra-small amp is truly critical, save up and pick up an MB Quart RM440.4 or Kenwood XR400-4 for $175 or $200 respectively. Both of those last amps also have great flexible crossovers (active capable) as well.


----------

